# pyometra in Mo? intrusive pics!



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have just got in from work,fed rats,watered and fussed.
then went to see to Mo my syrian and noticed she seems fatter? now last week she made her nest right near her wheel  not the usual place but i'd disturbed her nest on clean out day but i did leave half of it in place. not good enough apparently!

anyway i go to get her out for cuddles and noticed she seems a little rounder in the belly. she is 14 months old and this last month or so noticed she has lost a little weight plus she has been looking older.
but now today she seems chubbier,her belly is squidgy. she has always smelt whilst in season and monday she really stunk vile. she was a little wet on her lady parts and i put this down to her having a wee before i got her out.

she still has a funny smell today,i know they are in season for 4 days and she still looks wet down down.
i have gently pressed on her belly to see if any discharge comes out but no theres nothing.

i've taken a pic of her privates  to show you guys what you think.
she's still eating,washing etc. 
i'm not sure if she's just gained weight from blocking her wheel with her nest.

let me know what you think.


















and the lady in question


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor Mo I would say it is probably pyo Blade Daisy one of mine had it my rodent savvy was away at the time & no other vet would spay her...by the time she came back Daisy was too poorly to put through an op so i had to have her pts..i still feel bad about it, because im sure had she she would have had a good chance.

really hope it turns out to be nothing serious for Mo x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought so.
I've had my Gambian pouched rat that had pyo but the symptoms mo has or could have aren't no where near as bad as queenie. Queenie was very sleepy very quiet and wouldn't eat. Her belly was huge and there was discharge. (RIP girly)

Right well i will get her booked in hopefully today in the afternoon. I desperately need sleep not been to bed since Monday nite and ill end up with a migraine. 
Ill ring vets now and get her in later.
I really really hope its not pyo


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> I thought so.
> I've had my Gambian pouched rat that had pyo but the symptoms mo has or could have aren't no where near as bad as queenie. Queenie was very sleepy very quiet and wouldn't eat. Her belly was huge and there was discharge. (RIP girly)
> 
> Right well i will get her booked in hopefully today in the afternoon. I desperately need sleep not been to bed since Monday nite and ill end up with a migraine.
> ...


Aw bless, i remember Queenie Ive everything crossed for little Mo , try not to worry to much & try to get some rest xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say pyo too  BUT it could also be a bladder infection or crystals.

My Sage had pyo and thankfully hers was open so a strong course of antibiotics gave her a few months extra.

If it is pyo you will need to keep in mind that even after a spay most hamsters will die a few months later which is why I opted for antibiotics rather than a spay.

Sending hugs your way, and I hope it is something easy to clear up x


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I know little to nothing about hamsters but just wanted to send you a hug xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you guys for the replies.
I've just woke up by my mother ringing me and forgetting I was at work last nite  anyway I've just this minute booked Mo in for 2.40pm today.

Bernie if she does have pyo and needs spaying I'm just going to give her ab's and pain relief. It's a lot to put a small hamster through it and thàts how I ended up losing queenie while under having a spay.
If at any time she suffering then ill do right by her.
Fingers crossed its just a water infection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Thank you guys for the replies.
> I've just woke up by my mother ringing me and forgetting I was at work last nite  anyway I've just this minute booked Mo in for 2.40pm today.
> 
> Bernie if she does have pyo and needs spaying I'm just going to give her ab's and pain relief. It's a lot to put a small hamster through it and thàts how I ended up losing queenie while under having a spay.
> ...


If it helps I agree 100% with your choice, after looking into it I wasn't happy to put Sage through a spay especially as it could only buy her another month or two.

Sending hugs your way and hoping it is a simple bladder infection xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks bernie.
I remember when you had sage and you posted about her.
I'm going downstairs now to have a cuppa and get her carry case ready.
These little ones know how to worry you don't they!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you noticed if she is drinking more? It looked slightly bloody...isn't that jut in season? But I agree that first pic looks like she has a small swelling in her lower abdomen so is definitely worth checking. Hope it's easy to solve whatever it is!! She is lovely!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi niki yes I have noticed this past week she's at the water more as she's not a big drinker normally  this isn't looking good is it :frown2:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If she is generally alright then I wouldn't worry too much. 

What did the vets say though?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Right I've just got back in we took a detour and popped in on nan on way back.
The vets said she does have a swollen belly and her smell is very strong. 
The vet said mo more than likely has pyo but in its early stages.
I've been given baytril enough for 2 weeks at 0.24ml its 2.5%.
The vet weighed her and mo weighs 230g!!!!  she is no way at all fat infact she has lost weight. She has always been a big hamster and never fat. 

So I have to see how she goes for now. I know it won't cure her but for now it will make her comfortable.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear! You caught it early though and that really is the key with pyo!! Hope she starts feeling better soon!!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry. Hope the baytril helps her! x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw sorry its what you feared it was, hope the baytril helps...theres some other medication you could try aswell ...Galastop, i remembered reading about it on the madabouthamser forum..& the results were really good


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Aw sorry its what you feared it was, hope the baytril helps...theres some other medication you could try aswell ...Galastop, i remembered reading about it on the madabouthamser forum..& the results were really good


I will ring my vets in the morning and ask about it. Thanks for your help x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well mo seems to be ok. She isn't taking her meds very well I try hiding it in various foods like I do with my rats but she blumin knows!!tut tut
She's eating drinking etc just fine. 
Maybe it was just a season? But I'll keep my eye on her. It was just to me she smelt different and her belly did seem more squidy. Hmmmmm


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

can you not scruff mo quickly and give her the meds?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I'm not sure I could do that. 
I'd feel mean and she would scream I know it.
I have no issues at all squirting it down my ratties mouths as there's more to grab a hold of.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Aww I'm not sure I could do that.
> I'd feel mean and she would scream I know it.
> I have no issues at all squirting it down my ratties mouths as there's more to grab a hold of.


Awww you know Mo best, if it would upset her too much then dont, I was just thinking of the quickest way to give her the meds.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh thanks anyhoo. She would have a right bag on me if I did that. 
Today I put the baytril on a rich tea biscuit she took it off me pouched it and then pulled this funny face and spat it out. She turned to me as if to say wtf.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Yeh thanks anyhoo. She would have a right bag on me if I did that.
> Today I put the baytril on a rich tea biscuit she took it off me pouched it and then pulled this funny face and spat it out. She turned to me as if to say wtf.


hahaha does she like baby food? as a treat? maybe try and put some in that, could you put some in her water?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't put it in the water as its got a foul taste and I don't want her not drinking. You also don't know if she's getting the correct dose each day.

I could try baby food yes. I'll pop out get some tomoz.
The madam can taste it in cheese spread and jam.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blade100 said:


> I wouldn't put it in the water as its got a foul taste and I don't want her not drinking. You also don't know if she's getting the correct dose each day.
> 
> I could try baby food yes. I'll pop out get some tomoz.
> The madam can taste it in cheese spread and jam.


Its such a shame they cant make it taste better for them. I hope you find a way to get Mo to take her meds.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll get it in her one way or another :thumbup1:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Amy, get a syringe, draw up the correct dose and put the tip as close to in her mouth as you can whilst you hold her. She'll try and bite it out the way and when she does inject it in quickly. She'll have no choice but to swallow it. You might even find she grabs the syringe and latches on to it, making it even easier.


Thanks Laura ill try that later.

Well I've sniffed at her this morning and there's no smell or wetness so could it have been a strong season after all? Hmmm


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Couple of things I want to point out in that post..

If it is a closed pyo no matter how much squeezing you do you will not see puss and spaying isn't the quick fix they say it is because most will die a few months after the op. Giving my Sage antibiotics gave her nearly an extra year, that wouldn't have happened if I had spayed.

Blade, I'm not sure what I think tbh. I know it has only been 3 days but it could be that you caught it early enough that the baytril has had a positive effect. I would just keep an eye on her for now


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

She might still be able to taste it because she sounds like a fussy whatsit :lol: but my rats have never ever turned down maple syrup. Even Lilly, and she's fussy too! Just something else to try


----------

